# Wfco Converter Fan Always Running



## jeremyers1 (Feb 4, 2015)

I am a brand new owner of an Outback, though the Outback is a bit older... I got an Outback 21RS.

So forgive the following ignorant question...

Someone told me that before I take it out for the first trip, I should plug it in for a week or two before going so that the batteries fully charge.

I did that, but when I plug it in, a fan on the inside of the trailer turns on. It says "WFCO Converter" on it. I know this is the AC/DC converter, but the fan does not seem to ever turn off. Should it? How long should I wait?

Also, when I opened it up, I noticed that if I switch the breakers, the fan stops running only if I switch off the Rec/Con breaker. I looked it up, and this is the Receptacle/Converter breaker, but what is this breaker for exactly? It doesn't make sense in my mind for the WFCO Converter to have its own breaker...

Anyway, any help you can provide would be wonderful!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jeremyers1 said:


> I am a brand new owner of an Outback, though the Outback is a bit older... I got an Outback 21RS.
> 
> So forgive the following ignorant question...
> 
> ...


The converter has its own cooling fan as a lot of heat is generated while it is charging your batteries. As the amperage to the battery drops as it is charged the fan will slow and when the battery is fully charged the fan will not run.

It has its own breaker as it is powered by AC and if you have to work on it you have to be able to turn it off. I think you also may not realize that the converter is actually a separate device from the breaker panel and it is mounted below the panel.

Leave it turned on and also check the electrolyte level in your batteries.


----------



## jeremyers1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks. I guess I was a little too impatient. The fan eventually turned off, which I suppose means that the batteries are fully charged.


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

The first breaker is the power in from the plug for shore power. For you it should be a 30a. That will isolate power to the rest of the stuff that works on 120vac including the converter from 120 ac to the 12v dc side Which is what the fan is cooling. The battery is hooked to the 12vdc side. One to two days should be more than enough time to charge your batteries. Two to three hours of driving will fully charge most.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Like CamperAndy said, you'll want to check your battery. If it took a while to charge up, then your battery may be in need of replacement. Best way to take care of the battery is to disconnect it from the camper when not in use and put a good charger/maintainer on it. Otherwise, it will die a quick death and you'll be paying for a new battery every year.


----------

